# Apostas Temperatura 18/19 janeiro 2017



## David sf (16 Jan 2017 às 12:01)

*Regulamento*


Concurso de apostas para as temperaturas *mínimas *nos dias 18 e 19 de janeiro (quarta e quinta-feira) e *máximas* no dia 18 de janeiro (quarta-feira).


*As estações seleccionadas são:*


1 – Guarda - IPMA
2 – Seiça (Ourém) - WUnderground
3 – Miranda do Douro - IPMA
4 – Aljezur - IPMA
5 – Dunas de Mira - IPMA
6 – Várzea da Serra (Tarouca) - WUnderground
7 – Almada (P. Rainha) - IPMA
8 – Tomar (Valdonas) - IPMA
9 – Cabo Carvoeiro - IPMA
10 – Montalegre - IPMA
11 – Torre - MeteoCovilhã
12 – Portalegre - IPMA


*Regras*


* Vencerá este concurso quem tiver no conjunto das três temperaturas a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado nas doze estações referidas que tiverem dados que permitam o apuramento.;

* A submissão de apostas começa agora e *termina às 23:59 de terça-feira, dia 17;*


* Para premiar quem aposta a uma maior distância temporal será aplicada uma bonificação de 10% ao primeiro tercil de participantes a submeter a aposta e de 5% ao segundo tercil. Ou seja, se concorrerem 31 pessoas, os 10 primeiros a apostar recebem o bónus de 10% e os 11 seguintes a apostar (entre o 11º e o 21º) recebem 5% de bónus;


* A bonificação é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada (erro) final for de 5ºC e tiver uma bonificação de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 4,5ºC (5ºC-0,5ºC);


* As temperaturas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero;


* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, mas disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será feita uma correlação entre o extremo horário do dia anterior e a máxima absoluta desse mesmo dia, para apurar uma aproximação do valor extremo desse dia. Exemplo:


No dia 18, uma EM tem todos os registos horários excepto o das 15 h. Percebe-se claramente que o menor dos valores horários registados foi de 2,5ºC às 6h, uma vez que os valores às 14h e às 16h eram de cerca de 8ºC;
No dia 19 o menor valor horário foi de 4,0ºC. No resumo diário mostra-se que a máxima absoluta foi de 3,2ºC;
O valor aproximado da máxima de dia 6 a utilizar será de 2,5-(4,0-3,2)=1,7ºC;
Este método grosseiro de aproximação é utilizado por ser mais justo do que a simples eliminação das EM. Já houve concursos anteriores em que se percebia claramente que o vencedor seria outro se EM com registos horários quase completos não tivessem sido eliminadas.

* Se alguma estação não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IPMA ou no site da estação amadora, nem disponibilizar os valores horários que permitam claramente perceber qual o seu valor extremo, será excluída do concurso;


* Em caso de empate, prevalecerá a aposta que tiver sido submetida em primeiro lugar;


* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem. Alguma gralha acidental feita na hora da submissão, devem pedir a um moderador a alteração por MP (mensagem privada) imediatamente após a submissão.




*Formato*

Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas.

----------------

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Guarda: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Seiça: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
MDouro: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Aljezur: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Mira: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Tarouca: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Almada: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Tomar: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Montalegre: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Torre: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC
Portalegre: MaxQua xx,xºC MinQua zz,zºC MinQui yy,yºC


----------------


xx,xºC, yy,yºC e zz,zºC são as temperaturas com uma casa decimal.


*Usem vírgulas (,) e não pontos (.), facilita muito a recolha dos dados.*


Boa sorte a todos, e no momento em que apostarem, tentem guiar-se pelas vossas ideias, geralmente as apostas vencedoras são aquelas que se destacam das restantes por alguma razão. Inspirar-se nas apostas dos restantes membros raramente resulta num lugar de destaque.


Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

Pelo GFS parece que as mínimas mais baixas vão ser dia 20 e 21, não concordam?

Por outro lado, pelo IPMA são os dias 19 e 20.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2017 às 17:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelo GFS parece que as mínimas mais baixas vão ser dia 20 e 21, não concordam?
> 
> Por outro lado, pelo IPMA são os dias 19 e 20.


19, 20 e 21 parece que vão ser os dias mais frescos, isto vendo a última saída do gfs. Dia 18 já não tem muito interesse...


----------



## vitamos (16 Jan 2017 às 17:29)

*vitamos*
Guarda: MaxQua 00,9ºC MinQua -02,7ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,2ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,2ºC MinQua -05,9ºC MinQui -08,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -03,1ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua -00,0ºC MinQui -01,2ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 07,0ºC MinQua -03,9ºC MinQui -05,9ºC
Almada: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -02,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 07,3ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -03,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,9ºC MinQua 02,1ºC MinQui 02,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 05,6ºC MinQua -03,8ºC MinQui -06,1ºC
Torre: MaxQua -01,7,xºC MinQua -10,6ºC MinQui -12,7ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 08,0ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -02,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

*SpiderVV*
Guarda: MaxQua 03,5ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,0ºC MinQua 02,0ºC MinQui 01,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,4ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua 04,5ºC MinQui 04,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 08,5ºC MinQua 04,5ºC MinQui 02,5ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua 01,5ºC MinQui -00,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua 05,0ºC MinQui 04,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 07,0ºC MinQua 02,5ºC MinQui 01,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua 05,5ºC MinQui 04,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -02,0ºC MinQua -07,5ºC MinQui -09,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 06,5ºC MinQua 01,0ºC MinQui -01,0ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 18:00)

*joralentejano*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,4ºC MinQua -04,9ºC MinQui -05,8ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua -06,3ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,6ºC MinQua -06,9ºC MinQui -08,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,1ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,3ºC MinQua -04,1ºC MinQui -05,2ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,9ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua -02,1ºC MinQui -02,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,4ºC MinQua -02,2ºC MinQui -03,8ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,9ºC MinQua 05,1ºC MinQui 04,3ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,6ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -05,6ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,6ºC MinQua -11,8ºC MinQui -11,9ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,5ºC MinQua -00,3ºC MinQui -01,4ºC


----------



## jonas (16 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

*Jonas*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,2ºC MinQua -03,1ºC MinQui -05,9ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,6ºC MinQua -02,7ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -06,2ºC MinQui -09,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,00ºC MinQua-01,00ºC MinQui -02,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 9,7 ºC MinQua 01,0ºC MinQui -00,5 ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,5ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -07,2ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,9ºC MinQua 00,0ºC MinQui -01,1ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,9ºC MinQua -01,3ºC MinQui -03,00ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 08,7ºC MinQua 03,3ºC MinQui 02,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 02,2ºC MinQua -04,7ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
Torre: MaxQua -03,0ºC MinQua -12,5ºC MinQui -13,6ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 06,3ºC MinQua -02,3ºC MinQui -04,4ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

* Dan *
Guarda: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -04,3ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 9,5ºC MinQua -01,4ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,9ºC MinQua -07,7ºC MinQui -09,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,5ºC MinQua -03,3ºC MinQui -05,3ºC
Mira: MaxQua 11,8ºC MinQua -03,2ºC MinQui -05,7ºC
Tarouca:MaxQua 03,2ºC MinQua -04,7ºC MinQui -06,3ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,2ºC MinQua 01,2ºC MinQui -01,8ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,8ºC MinQua -01,8ºC MinQui -04,8ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 04,3ºC MinQui 05,0ºC
Montalegre:MaxQua 01,4ºC MinQua -06,5ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua -05,8ºC MinQua -11,8ºC MinQui -09,8ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,2ºC MinQua -02,4ºC MinQui -03,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2017 às 19:26)

*Gilmet*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,1ºC MinQua -04,8ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,4ºC MinQua -04,2ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua -06,5ºC MinQui -08,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,4ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,8ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,2ºC MinQua -02,2ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,6ºC MinQua -04,1ºC MinQui -05,8ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,3ºC MinQua 00,8ºC MinQui -00,6ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua -02,6ºC MinQui -03,7ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua 06,1ºC MinQui 04,9ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua -02,8ºC MinQua -09,3ºC MinQui -11,6ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 06,1ºC MinQua -00,9ºC MinQui -01,7ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

*Meteofan*
Guarda: MaxQua 00,5ºC MinQua -03,3ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,1ºC MinQua -01,5ºC MinQui -05,4ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 02,9ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -09,4ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 08,2ºC MinQua 02,5ºC MinQui 00,5ºC
Mira: MaxQua 07,8ºC MinQua 01,0ºC MinQui -02,5ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 04,1ºC MinQua -02,9ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 09,1ºC MinQua 03,4ºC MinQui -01,4ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 07,9ºC MinQua 02,1ºC MinQui -02,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua 03,9ºC MinQui 00,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,8ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
Torre: MaxQua -02,5ºC MinQua -08,5ºC MinQui -10,1ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 08,6ºC MinQua 01,5ºC MinQui -03,5ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 19:52)

*Davidmpb*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,4ºC MinQua -07,2ºC MinQui -08,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,3ºC MinQua -08,5ºC MinQui -07,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,1ºC MinQua -05,4ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -03,2ºC MinQui -05,3ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,2ºC MinQua -06,1ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,8ºC MinQua 02,5ºC MinQui -00,3ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,9ºC MinQua -01,6ºC MinQui -02,7ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua 04,6ºC MinQui 04,9ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,1ºC MinQua -05,2ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,8ºC MinQua -12,3ºC MinQui -11,2ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,9ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -01,9ºC


----------



## lmg (16 Jan 2017 às 20:25)

*lmg*
Guarda: MaxQua 07,5ºC MinQua -01,3ºC MinQui -03,4ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua 01,1ºC MinQui 00,4ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,2ºC MinQua 00,1ºC MinQui -01,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 13,0ºC MinQua 05,7ºC MinQui 04,3ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua 02,0ºC MinQui 01,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,3ºC MinQua -02,1ºC MinQui -03,4ºC
Almada: MaxQua 13,3ºC MinQua 04,1ºC MinQui 03,3ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,7ºC MinQua 02,4ºC MinQui 00,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,4ºC MinQua 03,7ºC MinQui 01,7ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,0ºC MinQua -02,2ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua 00,8ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -05,7ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua 02,4ºC MinQui 00,0ºC


----------



## Fil (16 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

*Fil*
Guarda: MaxQua 02,7ºC MinQua -04,2ºC MinQui -05,6ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,8ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -05,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 05,6ºC MinQua -04,7ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 13,4ºC MinQua -00,3ºC MinQui -03,1ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,4ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -03,9ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,6ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -03,7ºC
Almada: MaxQua 12,1ºC MinQua -00,8ºC MinQui -01,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua -03,9ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 12,3ºC MinQua 05,1ºC MinQui 05,8ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 00,6ºC MinQua -05,2ºC MinQui -03,9ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,8ºC MinQua -10,4ºC MinQui -08,2ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 07,2ºC MinQua 01,1ºC MinQui -00,7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Jan 2017 às 21:09)

*Jorge_SCP*
Guarda: MaxQua 00,3ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,8ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -06,3ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,6ºC MinQua -07,1ºC MinQui -07,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 09,9ºC MinQua -02,9ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Mira: MaxQua 09,6ºC MinQua -02,3ºC MinQui -03,4ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -04,9ºC MinQui -05,7ºC
Almada: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua 1,2ºC MinQui -00,9ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,4ºC MinQua -04,3ºC MinQui -05,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 09,7ºC MinQua 04,5ºC MinQui 03,1ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 00,8ºC MinQua -05,9ºC MinQui -06,6ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,4ºC MinQua -11,3ºC MinQui -10,6ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,7ºC MinQua -02,9ºC MinQui -03,4ºC


----------



## David sf (16 Jan 2017 às 22:14)

*David sf*
Guarda: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,5ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,5ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -00,5ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 00,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 03,0ºC MinQui 00,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -01,0ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua 05,0ºC MinQui 04,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -08,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,0ºC MinQua -11,5ºC MinQui -10,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -01,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

*david 6*

Guarda: MaxQua 01,2ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,1ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,8ºC MinQua -07,2ºC MinQui -08,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,7ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Tarouca:MaxQua 02,8ºC MinQua -05,6ºC MinQui -06,7ºC
Almada: MaxQua 12,0ºC MinQua -01,2ºC MinQui -02,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -03,1ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua 05,0ºC MinQui 04,2ºC
Montalegre:MaxQua 00,8ºC MinQua -05,8ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -03,5ºC MinQua -10,9ºC MinQui -9,5ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -03,5ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (16 Jan 2017 às 22:35)

*tiaguh7 *
Guarda: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 9,5ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua -07,0ºC MinQui -08,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Tarouca:MaxQua 04,0ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 01,0ºC MinQui -00,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua 06,0ºC MinQui 05,0ºC
Montalegre:MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -07,0ºC MinQui -08,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,0ºC MinQua -11,0ºC MinQui -10,5ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -04,5ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jan 2017 às 23:09)

*4ESTAÇÕES*
Guarda: MaxQua 00,8ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -06,7ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,8ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,3ºC MinQua -08,9ºC MinQui -10,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,2ºC MinQua -02,3ºC MinQui -03,6ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua -01,4ºC MinQui -03,3ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,3ºC MinQua -04,3ºC MinQui -05,2ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,8ºC MinQua 03,4ºC MinQui -00,2ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -02,2ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,7ºC MinQua 04,8ºC MinQui 03,3ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,0ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -07,6ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,6ºC MinQua -12,3ºC MinQui -13,3ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,6ºC MinQua -03,6ºC MinQui -03,0ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 00:14)

*gui5000*
Guarda: MaxQua 1,5ºC MinQua -4,5ºC MinQui -6,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 8,0ºC MinQua -5,5ºC MinQui -6,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 2,0ºC MinQua -9,5ºC MinQui -11,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua -4,0ºC MinQui -5,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -4,0ºC MinQui -5,5ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 2,5ºC MinQua -5,5ºC MinQui -6,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -2,0ºC MinQui -3,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 9,5ºC MinQua -3,5ºC MinQui -5,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 12,0ºC MinQua 6,0ºC MinQui 4,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 0,5ºC MinQua -6,0ºC MinQui -7,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua -4,0ºC MinQua -10,0ºC MinQui -12,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 5,5ºC MinQua -3,5ºC MinQui -3,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Jan 2017 às 00:42)

*AndréFrade*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,0ºC MinQua -03,7ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -03,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -04,9ºC MinQui -07,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua -00,5ºC MinQui -01,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 07,0ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -02,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 07,0ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 02,0ºC MinQui 02,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 05,5ºC MinQua -04,8ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua -01,5ºC MinQua -10,0ºC MinQui -11,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 06,0ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -02,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2017 às 01:51)

*AnDré*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,1ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,3ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,5ºC MinQua -04,2ºC MinQui -06,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,1ºC MinQua -07,1ºC MinQui -08,1ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,4ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,2ºC MinQua -02,6ºC MinQui -03,8ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,2ºC MinQua -06,1ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 02,3ºC MinQui 01,8ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,5ºC MinQua -03,1ºC MinQui -04,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 06,1ºC MinQui 05,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,8ºC MinQua -06,5ºC MinQui -06,9ºC
Torre: MaxQua -03,1ºC MinQua -08,3ºC MinQui -09,8ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua -03,9ºC MinQui -04,3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2017 às 03:34)

*Mr. Neves*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,7ºC MinQua -04,6ºC MinQui -06,3ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,6ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,0ºC MinQua -07,3ºC MinQui -08,8ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,9ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,3ºC MinQua -01,7ºC MinQui -03,7ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,7ºC MinQua -05,4ºC MinQui -06,8ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua 00,8ºC MinQui -01,2ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua -02,4ºC MinQui -04,6ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua 05,3ºC MinQui 04,3ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 00,9ºC MinQua -05,4ºC MinQui -06,8ºC
Torre: MaxQua -05,0ºC MinQua -11,6ºC MinQui -10,4ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,5ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -02,0ºC


----------



## rozzo (17 Jan 2017 às 10:00)

*rozzo*

Guarda: MaxQua 01,4ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -06,1ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,3ºC MinQua -03,1ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,0ºC MinQua -07,2ºC MinQui -07,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,3ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 08,8ºC MinQua -03,2ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 01,9ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
Almada: MaxQua 08,9ºC MinQua -00,8ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,8ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua 04,8ºC MinQui 05,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,1ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -06,1ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,1ºC MinQua -08,8ºC MinQui -09,2ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,7ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -01,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

*jonas_87*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,0ºC MinQua -04,9ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 02,7ºC MinQua -07,7ºC MinQui -09,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -05,9ºC
Mira: MaxQua 9,1ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -04,8ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
Almada: MaxQua 09,9ºC MinQua -00,1ºC MinQui -03,2ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,0ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,6ºC MinQua 06,0ºC MinQui 04,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,0ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -07,7ºC
Torre: MaxQua -05,5ºC MinQua -10,3ºC MinQui -11,9ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 06,0ºC MinQua -01,1ºC MinQui -01,6ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

*Joaopaulo*

Guarda: MaxQua 01,7ºC MinQua -04,1ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -06,5C
MDouro: MaxQua 02,0ºC MinQua -07,7ºC MinQui -08,6ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,8ºC MinQua -03,9ºC MinQui -04,4ºC
Mira: MaxQua 11,1ºC MinQua -03,8ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -05,3ºC
Almada: MaxQua 12,0ºC MinQua 01,0ºC MinQui -00,9ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,2ºC MinQua -03,6ºC MinQui -04,9ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,9ºC MinQua 07,4ºC MinQui 06,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,6ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -06,7ºC
Torre: MaxQua -02,0ºC MinQua -09,0ºC MinQui -10,9ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,8ºC MinQua 01,0ºC MinQui -01,2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 10:59)

*Aristocrata*
Guarda: MaxQua -01,0ºC MinQua -03,3ºC MinQui -03,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,4ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -02,8ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,0ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -09,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,8ºC MinQua -03,4ºC MinQui -02,8ºC
Mira: MaxQua 11,3ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -03,9ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 05,5ºC MinQua -04,2ºC MinQui -04,8ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,6ºC MinQua -00,1ºC MinQui -01,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,5ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua 03,5ºC MinQui 03,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 00,7ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -04,9ºC
Torre: MaxQua -03,5ºC MinQua -8,2ºC MinQui -9,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 09,1ºC MinQua -02,9ºC MinQui -03,4ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (17 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

*|Ciclone|*
Guarda: MaxQua -00,3ºC MinQua -05,4ºC MinQui -06,2ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,1ºC MinQua -07,7ºC MinQui -09,7ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,4ºC MinQua -06,2ºC MinQui -06,3ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 06,1ºC MinQua -02,7ºC MinQui -02,2ºC
Mira: MaxQua 07,8ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -04,1ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 00,1ºC MinQua -05,9ºC MinQui -08,2ºC
Almada: MaxQua 06,4ºC MinQua -03,3ºC MinQui -01,4ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 06,2ºC MinQua -07,9ºC MinQui -05,8ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,6ºC MinQua 05,5ºC MinQui 05,4ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 02,9ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,7ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,3ºC MinQua -11,3ºC MinQui -11,5ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua 00,7ºC MinQui 02,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2017 às 11:57)

*Z13*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 02,0ºC MinQua -06,5ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -01,0ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,0ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua 02,0ºC MinQui -01,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -03,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua 04,5ºC MinQui 04,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 03,0ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,0ºC MinQua -08,0ºC MinQui -08,5ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -04,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

*MSantos*

Guarda: MaxQua 02,0ºC MinQua -06,5ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua -07,5ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 13,5ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -03,5ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,5ºC MinQua -04,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Almada: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua -01,5ºC MinQui -03,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -05,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua 06,5ºC MinQui 06,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,5ºC MinQua -08,5ºC MinQui -09,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,0ºC MinQua -02,0ºC MinQui -02,5ºC


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 12:25)

*DaniFR*

Guarda: MaxQua 01,2ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -06,4ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 02,9ºC MinQua -04,6ºC MinQui -06,8ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -02,9ºC MinQui -03,2ºC
Mira: MaxQua 09,8ºC MinQua -04,2ºC MinQui -05,1ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,9ºC MinQua -04,7ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,3ºC MinQua -00,6ºC MinQui -02,4ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,7ºC MinQua -02,6ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 10,8ºC MinQua 07,1ºC MinQui 06,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,9ºC MinQua -05,2ºC MinQui -07,3ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,2ºC MinQua -09,3ºC MinQui -10,1ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,9ºC MinQua -02,3ºC MinQui -04,0ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 13:13)

*Flaviense21*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -04,7ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -03,2ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 03,0ºC MinQua -06,5ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -02,8ºC MinQui -03,5ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,5ºC MinQua -00,0ºC MinQui -01,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,0ºC MinQua -04,9ºC MinQui -06,0ºC
Almada: MaxQua 12,5ºC MinQua -01,0ºC MinQui -01,3ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 07,0ºC MinQua -03,5ºC MinQui -04,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 12,0ºC MinQua 01,5ºC MinQui 01,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,9ºC MinQua -05,8ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
Torre: MaxQua -01,2,xºC MinQua -10,5ºC MinQui -13,0ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 07,9ºC MinQua -02,9ºC MinQui -04,0ºC


----------



## jPdF (17 Jan 2017 às 13:24)

*jpdf*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,2ºC MinQua -02,1ºC MinQui -04,2ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 07,1ºC MinQua -02,1ºC MinQui -03,4ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 05,1ºC MinQua -06,0ºC MinQui -08,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 12,8ºC MinQua -00,8ºC MinQui -03,7ºC
Mira: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -00,4ºC MinQui -02,0ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 06,1ºC MinQua -03,1ºC MinQui -06,4ºC
Almada: MaxQua 13,1ºC MinQua -00,9ºC MinQui -01,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,1ºC MinQua -03,4ºC MinQui -03,9ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,9ºC MinQua 03,0ºC MinQui 01,8ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 04,0ºC MinQua -04,8ºC MinQui -07,1ºC
Torre: MaxQua -02,0,xºC MinQua -09,7ºC MinQui -13,1ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 07,5ºC MinQua -01,7ºC MinQui -02,0ºC


----------



## amarusp (17 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

*amarusp*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,0º MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 9,5ºC MinQua -01,6ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 04,9ºC MinQua -06,9ºC MinQui -08,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 13,2ºC MinQua -02,6ºC MinQui -04,3ºC
Mira: MaxQua 12,1ºC MinQua -02,6ºC MinQui -05,2ºC
Tarouca:MaxQua 05,1ºC MinQua -05,2ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua 02,0ºC MinQui -00,1ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 10,1ºC MinQua -00,6ºC MinQui -03,9ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,1ºC MinQua 02,9ºC MinQui 02,0ºC
Montalegre:MaxQua 02,6ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -08,4ºC
Torre: MaxQua -06,0ºC MinQua -10,9ºC MinQui -11,6ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 03,2ºC MinQua -03,4ºC MinQui -04,1º


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

*vinc7e*
Guarda: MaxQua 3º MinQua -5ºC MinQui -7ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 9ºC MinQua -1ºC MinQui -4ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 3ºC MinQua -6ºC MinQui -8ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 10ºC MinQua -1ºC MinQui -3ºC
Mira: MaxQua 12ºC MinQua -1ºC MinQui -3ºC
Tarouca:MaxQua 6ºC MinQua -4ºC MinQui -6ºC
Almada: MaxQua 12ºC MinQua 2ºC MinQui 0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 10ºC MinQua -1ºC MinQui -4ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 12ºC MinQua 3ºC MinQui 2ºC
Montalegre:MaxQua 2ºC MinQua -5ºC MinQui -6ºC
Torre: MaxQua -5ºC MinQua -10ºC MinQui -11ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 6ºC MinQua -2ºC MinQui -4ºC


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 15:15)

*Dias Miguel*
Guarda: MaxQua 1,0ºC MinQua -4,2ºC MinQui -8,4ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 8,7ºC MinQua -4,0ºC MinQui -5,2ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 3,3ºC MinQua -7,3ºC MinQui -8,9ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,7ºC MinQua -1,8ºC MinQui -2,7ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,3ºC MinQua -0,5ºC MinQui -3,6ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 4,2ºC MinQua -4,5ºC MinQui -5,7ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,7ºC MinQua 0,2ºC MinQui -1,5ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 8,0ºC MinQua -0,7ºC MinQui -4,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 12,0ºC MinQua 2,2ºC MinQui 1,5ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 0,5ºC MinQua -4,2ºC MinQui -7,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -5,2ºC MinQua -8,7ºC MinQui -10,2ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 4,5ºC MinQua -2,3ºC MinQui -3,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2017 às 17:05)

*Tiagolco*
Guarda: MaxQua 00,8ºC MinQua -05,3ºC MinQui -07,2ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 08,3ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -07,9ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 02,3ºC MinQua -08,5ºC MinQui -09,3ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,7ºC MinQua -01,6ºC MinQui -03,2ºC
Mira: MaxQua 11,6ºC MinQua -02,1ºC MinQui -04,2ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 04,5ºC MinQua -03,6ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua 01,1ºC MinQui 00,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,5ºC MinQua 00,2ºC MinQui -02,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 09,3ºC MinQua 04,3ºC MinQui 03,2ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 01,6ºC MinQua -05,7ºC MinQui -06,5ºC
Torre: MaxQua -04,2ºC MinQua -12,8ºC MinQui -11,5ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,6ºC MinQua -02,6ºC MinQui -03,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (17 Jan 2017 às 18:14)

*Thomar*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,6ºC MinQua -04,7ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 07,9ºC MinQua -04,5ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 01,9ºC MinQua -07,4ºC MinQui -09,3ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -04,9ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,2ºC MinQua -03,9ºC MinQui -05,9ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 02,3ºC MinQua -04,4ºC MinQui -06,3ºC
Almada: MaxQua 10,9ºC MinQua -01,8ºC MinQui -03,4ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 08,7ºC MinQua -03,9ºC MinQui -06,6ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 11,5ºC MinQua 06,4ºC MinQui 03,1ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 00,7ºC MinQua -05,1ºC MinQui -07,7ºC
Torre: MaxQua -05,5ºC MinQua -8,5ºC MinQui -11,3ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 05,1ºC MinQua -01,9ºC MinQui -03,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2017 às 20:11)

*Duarte Sousa*
Guarda: MaxQua 01,5ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -07,5ºC
Seiça: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -08,0ºC
MDouro: MaxQua 02,5ºC MinQua -07,0ºC MinQui -08,0ºC
Aljezur: MaxQua 09,5ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
Mira: MaxQua 10,0ºC MinQua -3,5ºC MinQui -04,5ºC
Tarouca: MaxQua 03,5ºC MinQua -05,0ºC MinQui -05,0ºC
Almada: MaxQua 11,0ºC MinQua -2,0ºC MinQui -3,0ºC
Tomar: MaxQua 09,0ºC MinQua -02,5ºC MinQui -04,0ºC
CCarvoeiro: MaxQua 12,0ºC MinQua 03,5ºC MinQui 03,0ºC
Montalegre: MaxQua 00,5ºC MinQua -05,5ºC MinQui -07,0ºC
Torre: MaxQua -05,5ºC MinQua -11,5ºC MinQui -11,5ºC
Portalegre: MaxQua 04,0ºC MinQua -03,0ºC MinQui -03,5ºC


----------



## David sf (18 Jan 2017 às 00:00)

Terminado o período de submissão de apostas, segue o resumo dos palpites dos 35 participantes. Se alguém detectar algum erro avise:


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 00:20)

A maior afluência dos últimos tempos?


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2017 às 00:39)

Está-me a querer parecer que algumas máximas vão ser atingidas agora à meia noite e vão lixar mais de metade do pessoal.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jan 2017 às 00:57)

Ora bolas! Já não fui a tempo de registar a minha aposta  . E eu que sou sempre assíduo a estes concursos. Fica para a próxima! Boa sorte a todos rapaziada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 02:42)

Até agora a estação Torre entrou com uma máxima de -3,3ºC à meia-noite, que provavelmente já lixou muitas previsões 

Cabo Carvoeiro está off desde as 7h 

*
Às 02h:*

Guarda: -3,1ºC
Seiça: -2,3ºC (2h40)
MDouro: -4ºC
Aljezur: -0,4ºC
Mira: 3ºC
Tarouca: -2,3ºC (2h41)
Almada: 10,1ºC (temperatura subiu 5ºC das 00h à 01h lol)
Tomar: 0,7ºC
CCarvoeiro: ?
Montalegre: -1,2ºC
Torre: -4,4ºC (2h40)
Portalegre: 3,3ºC

Interessante como Seiça e Tarouca parecem ter o mesmo comportamento.

Até agora a estação IPMA mais fria é Miranda do Douro. A não oficial é a da Torre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 03:41)

*
Às 03h:*

Guarda: -4,1ºC
Seiça: -2,8ºC (3h40)
MDouro: -5,1ºC
Aljezur: -0,3ºC
Mira: 7ºC
Tarouca: -2,8ºC (3h41)
Almada: 10,2ºC 
Tomar: -0,2ºC
CCarvoeiro: ?
Montalegre: -2,8ºC
Torre: -5,6ºC (3h40)
Portalegre: 2,6ºC

Parece que Aljezur e Almada vão trocar as voltas a todos, está dificil a inversão. *Dunas de Mira acabou de subir 4ºC LOL *


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 04:43)

Despeço-me aqui, amanhã depois dizem-me as novidades.

*Às 4h:
*
Guarda: -4,3ºC
Seiça: -2,6ºC (4h40) 
MDouro: -5,5ºC
Aljezur: -0,4ºC (Está díficil a inversão)
Mira: 6,1ºC
Tarouca: -3,2ºC (4h41)
Almada: 9,6ºC LOL
Tomar: -1,1ºC
CCarvoeiro: ?
Montalegre: -3,8ºC
Torre: -5,6ºC (4h40)
Portalegre: 1,1ºC

Basicamente as estações de praia estão a trocar a volta a todos, malditas.
Seiça parece outra que não quer inverter. 

Uns calmos 8ºC em Lisboa


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

Epa, já me espetei completamente com estas apostas. Tenho estações em que falhei 5 graus quase. Vou ficar em ultimo....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 08:43)

Já somos 2!
Este concurso reflecte bem a nossa falta de felicidade este inverno... vai ganhar o que errar menos grosseiramente! 
Miranda do Douro está a falhar... Montalegre: -7ºC 8:00 UTC
Chaves morreu desde ontem!  Já estava à espera... digo isto sinceramente!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 08:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Montalegre: -7ºC 8:00 UTC



É pá, só me enganei no dia 
Isto vai ser pior do que o Placard


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 09:02)

Bragança: -7.5ºC às 8:00 UTC


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 13:55)

a praia da rainha, almada e as dunas mira acho que foi as piores desgraças em geral


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 15:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Isto vai ser pior do que o Placard


OFF topic: o placard vai muito além da sorte, é um jogo de sabedoria, matemática, estatísticas e conhecer bem as equipas, já tenho ganho algum dinheiro no dito jogo.
Parece-me é que me estendi ao comprido nas mínimas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

Davidmpb disse:


> OFF topic: o placard vai muito além da sorte, é um jogo de sabedoria, matemática, estatísticas e conhecer bem as equipas, já tenho ganho algum dinheiro no dito jogo.
> Parece-me é que me estendi ao comprido nas mínimas.



Off-Topic: Por isso a minha afirmação, porque no Placard ainda se vai ganhado alguma coisinha 

Quanto às apostas nas temperaturas, creio que vou ficar nos últimos lugares, tal como nas apostas do verão


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

Aquela máxima da Torre às 00:00h lixou-me completamente! Lembrei-me disso durante o dia de ontem, e fui "rezando" para que o frio entrasse um pouco mais cedo que o previsto, mas tal não aconteceu mesmo...

De resto, arrisquei bastante nas máximas junto ao litoral ao não subir nenhuma para além de 10ºC. Sabia que era uma aposta que podia correr mal, mas ainda tive esperança que o vento de leste a chegar bem continental não deixasse as temperaturas subir tanto. Depois de apostar é fácil dizer que não o devia ter feito 

Nas mínimas, ainda penso que algumas possam ser superadas até às 0:00 de hoje, nomeadamente a Praia da Rainha e Aljezur. Dunas de Mira, apesar do desfalque o vento provocou a meio da noite (subida até 7ºC), recuperou de forma impressionante e ainda foi provavelmente a quase -5ºC (), pelo que não deve ser batido ainda hoje, penso eu... sempre muito complicadas estas estações de inversões térmicas, um desafio muito grande! Vamos ver se a lestada não faz estragos também esta noite.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 15:32)

Penso que o mais complicado destas apostas são as mínimas, porque as máximas são sempre mais certas...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 16:34)

Notável a recuperação de Dunas de Mira, descida de 9ºC em 4 horas, assim se vê o potencial daquele sitio.Hoje sem vento vai ser engraçado vai...
Isto não está muito famoso para os meus lados, deixa la ver se a coisa se compõe com as fortes inversões da próxima madrugada.
Concordo com o JorgeScp a minima da Praia da Rainha e Aljezur devem ser batidas ainda hoje, mas das duas mais facilmente bate a Praia da Rainha, enfim é acompanhar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

A estação de Aljezur, não compreendo, com tantas inversões hoje tinha de ficar no -1ºC  Já Mira conseguiu recuperar surpreendentemente. 

A praia da Rainha foi o flop total, ainda espero que até ao final do dia cheguem as temperaturas mínimas  Portalegre também não correu muito bem. 

Montalegre e Bragança surpreenderam, conseguiram baixar bastante das 07h para as 08h, já Miranda do Douro não seguiu a regra.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Portalegre também não correu muito bem.



É questão de começar a ler as queixas do pessoal daqui quando há vento de leste.  Mesmo assim previ ligeiramente a mais, previ 1ºC, andou pelos -1.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 17:34)

afinal dunas de mira não foi tão mal como esperava porque eu estava enganado e estava a ver a estação de Aveiro , quer dizer que o maior flop foi mesmo a Praia da Rainha, Almada, as estações do sul como Portalegre e Aljezur também pensei que descessem mais


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 17:37)

david 6 disse:


> afinal dunas de mira não foi tão mal como esperava porque eu estava enganado e estava a ver a estação de Aveiro , quer dizer que o maior flop foi mesmo a Praia da Rainha, Almada, as estações do sul como Portalegre e Aljezur também pensei que descessem mais


Portalegre não desceu mais devido ao vento forte, mas mesmo assim ainda foi aos negativos


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

As máximas parece que já estão feitas, as confirmadas:

Torre:* -2,8ºC*
Seiça:* 9,8ºC*
Tarouca: *1,4ºC*

Aljezur parece que conseguiu ser a mais quente às 14h, com 12,3ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro voltou a estar on!


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 18:45)

tarouca e seiça já lançados, tarouca *-1.4ºC*, seiça *-1.6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

Almada às 19h ia com 2,0ºC, ainda vai ser a safa de muita gente


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Almada às 19h ia com 2,0ºC, ainda vai ser a safa de muita gente



Mira já nos *0,3ºC* e Portalegre nos *1,5ºC* (Estou mesmo a ver que à meia noite vou salvar a mínima de Portalegre)

Interessante nos cabos:

Cabo Raso: *3,5ºC*
Sagres: *3,4ºC
*
Algo me diz que vai ser uma noite para recordes...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:58)

Seria épico Seiça bater a própria mínima de -5,7ºC, se isso acontecer a malta do meteopt. faz uma excursão a Seiça.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seria épico Seiça bater a própria mínima de -5,7ºC, se isso acontecer a malta do meteopt. faz uma excursão a Seiça.


São 20:30h e já vai em *-4,1°C *facilmente lá chega, a mínima de amanha se não ultrapassar os -7°C vai andar lá perto, potente geada que vai estar amanhã de manhã


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mira já nos *0,3ºC* e Portalegre nos *1,5ºC* (Estou mesmo a ver que à meia noite vou salvar a mínima de Portalegre)


Às 20h Portalegre seguia com* 1,4ºC *e vento fraco de nordeste, é o vento que vai tramar muita gente nas apostas de mínimas em Portalegre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

*20 UTC:*

A Praia da Rainha a redimir-se, nos *-1,6ºC*, esperemos que não desça muito mais se não estraga outra vez tudo* *
Dunas de Mira está a descer muito rapidamente, já vai nos *-2,1ºC*

Sagres já vai nos *1,5ºC! *


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

bem... Praia da Rainha a estragar, deve nos ter ouvido a chamar lhe de flop porque agora já vai a exagerar com *-3.1ºC*, atenção a Seiça que já vai com *-5.7ºC
*
edit: atenção a Tomar também que a minima está a ser batida agora, tinha chegado aos -2.8ºC às 9h mas já vai com *-3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

E eu a pensar que tinha exagerado na temperatura da P. Rainha, esta estação merece o prémio de nos fazer idiotas 

Aljezur em *-2,8ºC*, espero que desça mais! Mira em *-4,8ºC*, já além do que previ e parece que vai em força para os -6ºC 
__________

Edit: Praia da Rainha subiu e não estragou as apostas! Aljezur vai a descer para os *-4ºC*, perto do que previ.

Já Mira está a aumentar o flop, acho que ninguém conseguiu prever que fosse abaixo dos -5ºC...


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2017 às 00:03)

obrigado Seiça que nos ultimos minutos de quarta desceu aos -6ºC fazendo me acertar na muche


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 02:45)

Incrível a estação de Mira com *-6,5ºC* e ainda só 02h da manhã, a destronar todas as outras do IPMA.

Cabo Carvoeiro quase nos *4ºC *

Parece que aconteceu o mesmo na P. Rainha que ontem, temperatura a subir, possivelmente a mínima do dia só chega no final.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 03:40)

Muitas estações desaparecem do mapa.

*Às 3h:*

Guarda: -6ºC
Mira: -6,4ºC
Aljezur: -5ºC
Montalegre: -5,7ºC
M. Douro: -4,6ºC

Parece que Mira e Aljezur estão a estabilizar. O vento parece estar a estragar as mínimas em Bragança.

*Outras relevantes:*

P. Douradas: -6,5ºC
Sabugal: -6,4ºC
Alvega: -6ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (19 Jan 2017 às 12:01)

As apostas podiam ter-se estendido também a esta tarde de quinta feira...sinto mais frio hoje do que ontem à mesma hora!

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 16:04)

Como Miranda do Douro me desiludiu... 

Por outro lado, acho que ninguém esperava as mínimas de Mira e Aljezur, ambas a rondar nos -7ºC.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Quando sabemos o resultado das apostas?


----------



## David sf (19 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Quando sabemos o resultado das apostas?



Quando o IPMA publicar os valores extremos do dia de ontem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

David sf disse:


> Quando o IPMA publicar os valores extremos do dia de ontem.


OK


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

Espero que a P. Rainha vá agora aos negativos como é habitual, assim o desvio da previsão não é tão grande.

Brutal a descida da temperatura agora que o vento está muito fraco e entra a noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 04:53)

Já saiu o diário de dia 18, a estação de Cabo Carvoeiro parece a única inválida.

Mínimas mais baixas foram M. Douro e Montalegre, ambas com -7,8ºC

Interessante que Portalegre teve a rajada máxima mais alta da rede, o que indica porque é que não baixou tanto.


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

Valores extremos de 4ª feira:






Classificação referente às máximas de 4ª feira:






Classificação referente às mínimas de 4ª feira:






Classificação acumulada de 4ª feira:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 08:43)

David sf disse:


> Valores extremos de 4ª feira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não pensei que me safasse tão bem na 4° feira


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 09:30)

Que falta de jeito... pior que eu só as cartomantes das manhãs da TV portuguesa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 09:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Que falta de jeito... pior que eu só as cartomantes das manhãs da TV portuguesa. Eu


Eu não fui melhor, houve estações em que falhei por mais de 5 graus! Enfim....
Mas tens razão as tarólogas ainda são piores "Um filho seu vai emigrar! Mas eu não tenho filhos..." Que LOL


----------



## David sf (20 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Conseguimos os extremos de Cabo Carvoeiro pela Ogimet, pelo que será incorporada também. Como tal as classificações anteriormente publicadas perdem validade:

Valores extremos de 4ª e 5ª feira:






Classificação das máximas de 4ª feira:






Classificação das mínimas de 4ª feira:






Classificação das mínimas de 5ª feira:






Classificação geral final:


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Muitos parabéns aos vencedores e bem jogado a todos os participantes


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:53)

Parabéns ao trio!
Fiquei em 5º lugar, quinta-feira ajudou bastante, os mínimos foram conseguidos, escolher uma estação no próximo concurso.
Obrigado ao @David sf por mais um concurso.
Pareceu-me que houve maior afluência neste concurso, que os próximos continuem assim, sempre a aumentar.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2017 às 11:03)

Gostava de agradecer em primeiro lugar ao *David sf* pelo excelente trabalho desenvolvido e dedicação. 
Em segundo felicitar os 3 primeiros, *david 6 * , *Gilmet*, e* joralentejano*. 
Aos restantes participantes, dou obviamente os meus parabéns por terem participadado.

Em relação a mim, fiquei novamente nos 10 primeiros, nada mal.
Nas máximas de quarta, foi um espalhanço total... 
Já as mínimas um desvio grande para o que eu esperava, e quinta, jackpot, o melhor .


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 11:07)

3° lugar, não Esperava!  As mínimas de 5° feira é que estragaram tudo 
Obrigado @David sf por mais um concurso! Que venham mais!
Parabéns aos Vencedores e aos restantes participantes!!


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 12:32)

1º  eu sabia que não tinha corrido assim tão mal comparado com as do verão (que fiquei lá para o fim ) mas também nunca pensei que corresse tão bem, até porque ainda tive algumas diferenças em algumas estações,  


Obrigado por mais um concurso David sf, quer fique na frente ou no fim divirto me sempre, que venha o próximo


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2017 às 12:41)

Muitos parabéns, não só aos restantes do pódio (*david 6* e *joralentejano*) mas também a todos os que participaram e possibilitaram mais um concurso cheio de dinamismo e entusiasmo! 

É sabido que a escolha de estações foi especialmente tramada, tendo sido possivelmente o conjunto de apostas mais difícil até à data; serve, no entanto, como aprendizagem, acabando também por incrementar a cultura meteorológica entre todos, sendo esse o verdadeiro espírito que nos une.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jan 2017 às 13:29)

Ai fiquei no 13º lugar, maldita estação de Miranda do Douro, tive tanta esperança que fosse igualar os valores das outras semanas, mas o maldito vento! 

Foi, sem dúvida, das apostas mais imprevisíveis, basta olhar para os valores de Aljezur e Mira.

Acho que todos nós também previmos as máximas um pouco abaixo do real. Enfim, quem díria...

Bom concurso por todos, adorei e espero que venham mais! (O mais provável é só ser no Verão com 40ºC lol)


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 13:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ai fiquei no 13º lugar, maldita estação de Miranda do Douro, tive tanta esperança que fosse igualar os valores das outras semanas, mas o maldito vento!
> 
> Foi, sem dúvida, das apostas mais imprevisíveis, basta olhar para os valores de Aljezur e Mira.
> 
> ...


Portalegre também tramou muita gente, eu não apostei numas mínimas muito baixas porque já sabia que o vento ia estragar tudo, típico￼￼  mas mesmo assim não desceu tanto como esperava.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Bom, posso dedicar-me à pesca...  Pensando bem, é melhor não, porque ainda fico com o anzol espetado na cabeça 
De todas, só acertei na mínima da Guarda na quarta-feira. A posição foi tão boa que nem apareço nos primeiros 20 

EDIT: ahhh muitos parabéns aos vencedores e aproveitem para fazer o Euromilhões


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 14:21)

Boas, resumindo acho que Como é a primeira vez que aposto, acho que já foi muito bom ter ficado nos primeiros no que diz respeito á máxima de quarta.
No final não acabei nos vinte primeiros.....errei bastante nas mínimas.
Fica para a próxima...
Parabéns aos vencedores!


----------



## Dan (20 Jan 2017 às 14:38)

Parabéns aos vencedores e ao David sf por mais este concurso. Algumas estações complicaram um pouco as previsões e o vento nem sempre se comportou como estava a contar, mas é sempre assim, nunca corre tudo como pensamos.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2017 às 15:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Portalegre também tramou muita gente, eu não apostei numas mínimas muito baixas porque já sabia que o vento ia estragar tudo, típico￼￼  mas mesmo assim não desceu tanto como esperava.


O vento é sempre tramado senão fosse o vento tinha descido bem mais... na mínima de ontem em Portalegre acertei quase em cheio, falhei por uma décima.
Parabéns aos vencedores, eu fiquei no 8º lugar nada mau, muito bom este tipo de concursos, quanto mais pessoas participarem melhor, mais difícil se torna
Venha o próximo, se possível ainda neste inverno!


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 16:19)

Não sei em que lugar fim, é provável que tenha sido último lol ,mas foi bom participar, aguardo por mais concursos deste tipo no futuro, é muito interessante!


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2017 às 16:44)

Em primeiro lugar, um agradecimento ao @David sf por nos proporcionar estes momentos lúdicos. Está mais que visto que o pessoal vibra com este tipo de apostas, o que é óptimo!

Depois, quero dar os parabéns aos grandes vencedores.
Acho que nunca uma aposta me correu tão mal como esta. Foi sem dúvida difícil. Os meus mais sinceros parabéns!

Por fim, dizer que há realmente estações que me ultrapassam.
Como é que Portalegre, a 600m de altitude, tem uma mínima daquelas com a T850 a -6ºC?!
Como é que Dunas de Mira, P. Rainha e Aljezur, que estão praticamente à cota zero, têm mínimas daquelas sem que o vento dispare? E em noites de vento...
Estes concursos acabam por nos alertar para a especificidade de cada lugar. O que é bom! 

Mas, definitivamente, a minha praia é o calor.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2017 às 20:33)

AnDré disse:


> Como é que Portalegre, a 600m de altitude, tem uma mínima daquelas com a T850 a -6ºC?!


É culpar o Fohen.  O inverno é extremamente frustrante aqui sempre que envolve correntes de Leste, simplesmente pelo facto de qualquer vento que venha dessa direção aquece tudo o que é sítio. Tanto que eu acabo sempre por ser pessimista quanto a eventos destes. E com razão, para ser honesto. Basta ver este gráfico até de hoje:





Foram umas apostas mais que _epic fail_ para mim, não considerei o facto que iriam haver inversões devido ao vento forte, que foi o que me prejudicou mais. No entanto ainda considerei o efeito local aqui e foi onde tive a menor margem de erro, ao menos isso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Jan 2017 às 22:18)

Cada vez é mais difícil ganhar um concurso destes! Já nos últimos tinha comentado que noto cada vez mais melhores previsões por parte de vários membros, é bom verificar essa evolução, parabéns a todos 

Consegui um 6º lugar, objectivo minímo conseguido pois posso continuar a escolher uma estação no próximo concurso. E é sempre bom manter a consistência e ficar perto dos lugares cimeiros. Muitos parabéns especialmente ao David6 e ao restante pódio.

Foi um concurso difícil, há sempre surpresas (pela negativa ou pela positiva). Portalegre desiludiu nas mínimas, desconhecia o efeito Fohen nessa estação. Tive medo de arriscar mínimas muito baixas nas estações de inversão junto ao litoral por causa do vento previsto, mas não me surpreenderam os valores de Mira e Aljezur, são locais brutais e surpreendentes, tendo em conta a proximidade do mar. Em Almada sentiu-se mais o efeito do vento nas temperaturas.

Obrigado ao David pela organização mais uma vez


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2017 às 12:41)

Parabéns aos vencedores e ao David pelo trabalho que teve em organizar mais uma aposta. 

Depois de não ter participado na ultima aposta desta vez voltei ao ativo e como tem sido hábito sempre que participo lá consegui os "mínimos olímpicos", desta vez com um honroso 10ºlugar.


----------



## Profetaa (21 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

Realmente espectacular as temperaturas registadas em Mira nos últimos dias, fiquei de boca aberta!
Será que tem influencia o local da estação? localizada no meio de muita vegetação e entre dois lagos relativamente perto?
Não estou muito distante da mesma e a minha modesta estação registou uma mínima de -2º (claro que o factor de estar localizada no meio da população também poderá ter influencia)...
Não participei na iniciativa das apostas (já sabia que não tinha hipótese)...hehe, mas parabéns pela iniciativa


----------

